# Free Westcott catalog



## KmH (Apr 17, 2011)

Just fill in the blanks to order yours:

Catalog Request | Westcott Pro Photography and Video Lighting


----------



## kundalini (Apr 17, 2011)

Done.  Cheers.


----------



## Moe (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Apr 18, 2011)

You bet!  :thumbup:


----------



## silentanathema (Apr 18, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Cuzzy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 18, 2011)

Do they not have an online catalog?


----------



## KmH (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm sure they do, but it's hard to access the online catalog when I'm sitting in that little room building a rocket.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 18, 2011)

KmH said:


> when I'm sitting in that little room building a rocket.


 LOL, I don't think I've ever heard it put that way, but I like it.  :lmao:

I might order one now.


----------



## KmH (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank Jeff Foxworthy for the rocket building reference.


----------

